# How to sell at margins higher than your competitors.....



## Charles Bagley (Feb 7, 2007)

I got this CD audio set from the link below. It is awesome. I thought about this set after reading Mikes idea. Thought I would share the info with you guys. Really has good ideas and gets you to thinking and focusing away from just selling on price alone. Amazon also has the book cheaper if you are into reading. Check out the reviews, it is a great listening set.

http://www.brooksgroup.com/products/audio/howtosell.htm


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The easist way is not to have competitors. All that you have to do is do your job better (or much better) than everybody else.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Charles Bagley said:


> I got this CD audio set from the link below. It is awesome. I thought about this set after reading Mikes idea. Thought I would share the info with you guys. Really has good ideas and gets you to thinking and focusing away from just selling on price alone. Amazon also has the book cheaper if you are into reading. Check out the reviews, it is a great listening set.
> 
> http://www.brooksgroup.com/products/audio/howtosell.htm


man, do not take this the wrong way ... my intuition is not always correct


but i am callin some shenanigans here


f**k the spam


----------



## Charles Bagley (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't know what you mean by the shenanigans. I hope you are not saying I am spamming the board. I was just sharing what a great CD set I thought this was. 

CB


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

ok ... so is there anything spectacular on the cd??


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> man, do not take this the wrong way ... my intuition is not always correct
> 
> 
> but i am callin some shenanigans here
> ...


Dirt, other than more of his post being in the marketing area, who else would know to add soap to your weed killer in order to kill waxy Ivy?


Impertant question, how are the cd's packaged? Nothing worst than spending money on a big set and they come in one of those big plastic folders all fall out when you open it.


----------



## Charles Bagley (Feb 7, 2007)

This is a set of 12 CDs, not just 1 CD. Each one is about 45-55 minutes long. Here are the reviews of the book from Amazon's website. These reviews pretty much sum up how I feel about the audio CDs or the book version. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/cu.../102-1180218-4861717?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books


----------



## Charles Bagley (Feb 7, 2007)

dougchips said:


> Dirt, other than more of his post being in the marketing area, who else would know to add soap to your weed killer in order to kill waxy Ivy?
> 
> 
> Impertant question, how are the cd's packaged? Nothing worst than spending money on a big set and they come in one of those big plastic folders all fall out when you open it.


Doughchip, you making fun of me? :laughing: :laughing: 

My CD's came packaged in a fold over rigid plastic case with each CD in it's own sleeve.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Charles Bagley said:


> Doughchip, you making fun of me? :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> My CD's came packaged in a fold over rigid plastic case with each CD in it's own sleeve.


Not making fun of you..I just hate buying the plastic cases when they have the little plugs that shoot the cd's all over the place when I open them. If they have their own sleeve then I will take a look. The worst offender is MYM with their 3 fold 12 cd set, all 12 fall out every time I try to get one out. I have some pet peeves:whistling


----------



## Charles Bagley (Feb 7, 2007)

These actually fit in the sleeve snug which is a peeve of mine while I am driving trying to get one out to change the CD. No chance of mine falling out on their own.

I felt the price of the CD's were expensive when I ordered the set compared to the price of the book, but I don't really like to read books as I get about halfway through, put it down for awhile and then it is hard for me to get back into it. With the CD's I listen to them while driving at work. If you like to read, then the book from Amazon or your local bookstore would be cheaper.


----------



## Charles Bagley (Feb 7, 2007)

The making fun of me comment was about the soap and the waxy leafed ivy. I didn't know what that had to do with the CD topic and why you said that in reference to the shenanigan post.


----------



## john elliott (Oct 23, 2005)

It's not surprising that people think you are spamming. You've said that you like these CD's but said absolutely nothing about the content, reading your posts the only way anyone is going to find out what these CD's contain is to buy them. This is exactly what a spammer would do.

John


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

john elliott said:


> It's not surprising that people think you are spamming. You've said that you like these CD's but said absolutely nothing about the content, reading your posts the only way anyone is going to find out what these CD's contain is to buy them. This is exactly what a spammer would do.
> 
> John


:thumbsup: well said


----------



## Charles Bagley (Feb 7, 2007)

john elliott said:


> It's not surprising that people think you are spamming. You've said that you like these CD's but said absolutely nothing about the content, reading your posts the only way anyone is going to find out what these CD's contain is to buy them. This is exactly what a spammer would do.
> 
> John


I can see your point. I posted a link to the cd site plus a link to amazon's reviews. I felt they could explain the content better than I could. 
But in my own words this is what I got from the CD that gets me thinking away from price.

*You’ll also learn exactly how & why to respond when your customer says:*

I can get it from somewhere else for less.”* More than likely they can't or they already would have. *
I can only pay $___.” *Ok, but if you can only pay this, you can only get X. Don't let them push you to get your premium product/service that normaly cost Y. *
“All I care about is the lowest price.” *Oh really? Would you buy a purple polka dotted shirt because it is cheaper than the Ralph Lauren shirt you are wearing. You obviously put value in the color, texture, feel, material, ect. You did not buy on price. *
“How about you cut me a deal this time, and we’ll go with full price on the next order?” *Don't do it because it shows you are willing to cut your price and they will expect it from now on. *
“I’m buying a ton of this stuff – don’t I get a deal?" *I honestly don't remember what his point was on this one. Probably on the lines that it shows you are willing to cut your price to make the deal.*


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Charles Bagley said:


> The making fun of me comment was about the soap and the waxy leafed ivy. I didn't know what that had to do with the CD topic and why you said that in reference to the shenanigan post.


Charles, we get a bunch of spam on this site, generally it gets in the garbage really quick. When Dirt implied that you might be scamming I looked all all 8-10 of your post. The waxy ivy post proved that you are either a smart spammer or might actually be the real mccoy. Glad to have you on board.

Here are some other CD options for you:

Joe Girard, Zig Ziglar, Tom Hopkins, you can get all of these at your local bookstore. Ziglar is a must read/listen, everyone else seems to work off of his stuff without quoting the source.

If the sticker shock does not give you a heart attack, check out Mastermind, Phil Rea + Rodnet Webb.


----------



## Charles Bagley (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks, I am the real McCoy. I also am listening to Larry Wignet's "It's called work for a reason. Your success is your own damned fault". Very good. Also listening to some Dale Carnegie. I have some Zig Ziglar but his voice grates on me after awhile. I will check out those you mentioned. 

CB


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> The easist way is not to have competitors. All that you have to do is do your job better (or much better) than everybody else.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Not sure if this is a legitimate question of what this turned into, but it's a good question and a rare one to be asked. If you think about it nobody every even considers how to be the highest priced or most profitable.

So far Teetor has come the closest.

Ask yourself the old question "Who gets to set the price of eggs?"

The answer is - whomever has the most eggs determines the price.

What it means is become the leader in your industry and you control the prices.

Think about it, what advice or what thought process is common throughout business owners when it comes to starting out or fighting a major competitor? It's always that you are leaner and can do it for less. While you may be leaner, it doesn't really mean the top dog couldn't be leaner if they wanted to, it just means the top dog is the leader in your business category and they have created the ability to set the prices for everyone else, they have the resources to set the quality standards, the resources to innovate and establish the processes that set the standards for everyone else to go by.

So the answer is pretty simple - how do you sell at margins higher then your competitors? - become the leader of your industry and you get to dictate the terms.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> So the answer is pretty simple - how do you sell at margins higher then your competitors? - become the leader of your industry and you get to dictate the terms.


:thumbsup:


just to bring it home though --- you just would need to be the leader of the industry in your area


----------



## john elliott (Oct 23, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> So the answer is pretty simple - how do you sell at margins higher then your competitors? - become the leader of your industry and you get to dictate the terms.


Until, of course, someone spots the big margins that are being made, comes in, and takes over. History is littered with examples.

John


----------

